# HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX



## maverick786us (Jul 28, 2013)

When will we see these laptops in indian market? Will these laptops ever come into indian markets? I like these laptops because of beautiful looks and most important 1080P resolution. Will these laptops ever come into indian market? Or just like any other time indian distributers will ignore, just like the way they happened to ignore 1080P display laptops?


----------



## $hadow (Jul 28, 2013)

No date as of now by hp.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 28, 2013)

Flipkart is teasing for last couple of days coming soon.
HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## RON28 (Jul 28, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Flipkart is teasing for last couple of days coming soon.
> HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) - HP: Flipkart.com


They are not teasing, they are trolling look at the price.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 28, 2013)

Price looks fine to me. What could be wrong with the price?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 28, 2013)

^^they are giving a weak GPU at that price.. i mean 740m is good till 50k range...why would someone bother to buy a 740m @80k when you could get 750m @70k.
the only plus point is looks which can be found in many laptops.
Lenovo y500 @68k will blow away this laptop in terms of performance and when they are labeling this as "Gaming" laptops. they are more like entertainment laptop

^^ at this price... in international market we can get 770m/760m easily with mSATA hdd/sdd


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 28, 2013)

Well envy series weren't renowned for VFM offerings were they? Also more or less all OEMs tend to over price touch laptops as of now


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 28, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^they are giving a weak GPU at that price.. i mean 740m is good till 50k range...why would someone bother to buy a 740m @80k when you could get 750m @70k.
> the only plus point is looks which can be found in many laptops.
> Lenovo y500 @68k will blow away this laptop in terms of performance and when they are labeling this as "Gaming" laptops. they are more like entertainment laptop
> 
> ^^ at this price... in international market we can get 770m/760m easily with mSATA hdd/sdd



This Lenovo laptop is using previous generation core i7 which and CRAPPY 768P resolution. My requirement is a Haswell based Core i7 and strict 1920 X 1080 resolution.

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y5...Y500&ref=bc4d131b-e64f-4ad8-aab1-6047397aae9c



nikufellow said:


> Well envy series weren't renowned for VFM offerings were they? Also more or less all OEMs tend to over price touch laptops as of now



Can someone suggest me alternative laptops that should have

1) 4th generation Core I 7 Quad Core CPU
2) 15.6 - 17 inch LED screen with 1080 display
3) Backlit keyboard.
4) Good gaming GPU GTX 740 or above. Overall it should be beautiful and good in looks

I can't afford Dell Alienware which are excellent gaming laptops and ASUS J series is something I find UGLY



rohitshubham said:


> ^^they are giving a weak GPU at that price.. i mean 740m is good till 50k range...why would someone bother to buy a 740m @80k when you could get 750m @70k.
> the only plus point is looks which can be found in many laptops.
> Lenovo y500 @68k will blow away this laptop in terms of performance and when they are labeling this as "Gaming" laptops. they are more like entertainment laptop
> 
> ^^ at this price... in international market we can get 770m/760m easily with mSATA hdd/sdd



Does this laptop have 1080 screen? I can find several Envy series laptops in indian HP website but none of them offer 1080 resolution, which is very important for me.



nikufellow said:


> Well envy series weren't renowned for VFM offerings were they? Also more or less all OEMs tend to over price touch laptops as of now



Can someone suggest me alternative laptops that should have

1) 4th generation Core I 7 Quad Core CPU
2) 15.6 - 17 inch LED screen with 1080 display
3) Backlit keyboard.
4) Good gaming GPU GTX 740 or above. Overall it should be beautiful and good in looks

I can't afford Dell Alienware which are excellent gaming laptops and ASUS J series is something I find UGLY


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 29, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> This Lenovo laptop is using previous generation core i7 which and CRAPPY 768P resolution. My requirement is a Haswell based Core i7 and strict 1920 X 1080 resolution.
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...


Sorry, but till now there is only not a single laptop with 4th gen core apart from 2-3 laptops in india..... i don't think even the alienware with the 4th gen proccy have been launched here ... so i guess there is no choice apart from this or 2-3 other models that sony offers without a GPU.
Only thing you can do is to either buy from international market or wait till options more 4th gen laptops are launched



nikufellow said:


> Well envy series weren't renowned for VFM offerings were they? Also more or less all OEMs tend to over price touch laptops as of now


i am sure that they are not known for their "gaming" genre .. they are just highly overpriced multimedia notebooks with somewhat gud looks


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 29, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> This Lenovo laptop is using previous *generation core i7 which and CRAPPY 768P* resolution. My requirement is a Haswell based *Core i7 and strict 1920 X 1080* resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and you plan to play games at 1080p in that FHD monitor and 4th gen intel with a GT740M? its a weaker GPU than 650M which also comes in lesser price label, even there are models of GT750M which comes in near equal of that much....btw there is no card named GTX740 though


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2013)

they are crap


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 29, 2013)

wait for asus n series they will have everything.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 29, 2013)

ASUS N550JV sounds good. When will it come to india


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 29, 2013)

probably september

like how n55sf came to india last year

no matter what but the price would be 70-75k easily still it has gt 750m


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 29, 2013)

shadow said:


> probably september
> 
> like how n55sf came to india last year
> 
> no matter what but the price would be 70-75k easily still it has gt 750m



70-75K is a good price compared to what HP is offering. In fact ASUS N550JV has a DVD writer and backlit keyboard. So it makes it much better and it is overall beautiful

.How is the quality of ASUS laptops since ASUS is a brand of Tiwan, does it match the quality and performance of American brands like Dell, HP and Lenovo?


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 29, 2013)

Asus is the most reliable laptop brand in the world. It easily is one of the top 5 laptop manufacturers. Also it is cost efficient when specs are compared. I would say HP is good, dell is slightly better and lenovo even better and asus can be close to lenovo. This is in higher segment laptops esp multimedia and gaming 55-80k ones.

I bought the asus n55sf 2 years back, and in competition there was only hp dv6 and dell xps 15 in similar price range. No lenovo though, but there was y580 model i couldnt find.
Comparing these asus was clear winner in terms of performance to features to price ratio.
At 63k it got 2nd gen i7, full hd, gt 555m ( best nvidia gpu tht time ),bd player and 7200rpm hdd.
dell was clearly expensive n had worse gpu
hp was good in price, had better gpu but not completely a multimedia package.

Last year there were no good ones frm asus in india, may be this year with haswell they would start selling them again.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 29, 2013)

Definitely ASUS laptops are always reliable and their product range is always good but now in India why is it so it is still unknown. Last year not a single good laptop and those available were definitely pricy against their price tag. ow i am really looking forward towards 4th gen laptops from Asus.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 29, 2013)

Well that laptop is available in Flipkart and I've ordered with 0% emi for 6 months which is available for HDFC Credit Card. If I had Citibank credit card I would have 10% cash back.

The only thing that I dislike about this laptop is, that it doesn't have a backlit keyboard. Now my question is, if I pay 2-3K to HP, can they replace the standard keyboard with backlit?


----------



## shubham6300 (Jul 30, 2013)

Asus G750JX-CV069P looks better than HP listed on fk:- Asus G750JX-CV069P Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 24GB/ 1.5TB/ Win8 Pro/ 3GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## pranav222 (Aug 1, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Well that laptop is available in Flipkart and I've ordered with 0% emi for 6 months which is available for HDFC Credit Card. If I had Citibank credit card I would have 10% cash back.
> 
> The only thing that I dislike about this laptop is, that it doesn't have a backlit keyboard. Now my question is, if I pay 2-3K to HP, can they replace the standard keyboard with backlit?




Hey I too was awaiting for this model from a long time ... 
Well do tell me about this model when you recieve it and ... do confirm about its ADP and Warranty in India as When I called HP after seeing this model on flipkart they told that they dont have any details about this model yet ,.... 

My email is pranavganore@yahoo.com

so please give as much details about this model when you recieve it as you can give .....
Photos are welcome too ..  Sorry for the trouble .. but im really counting on you...


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 1, 2013)

pranav222 said:


> Hey I too was awaiting for this model from a long time ...
> Well do tell me about this model when you recieve it and ... do confirm about its ADP and Warranty in India as When I called HP after seeing this model on flipkart they told that they dont have any details about this model yet ,....
> 
> My email is pranavganore@yahoo.com
> ...



In Flipkart its mentioned that its 1 year accidental warranty. When I called customer care they said that the warranty will be provided by HP. Flipkart mentioned that it will be an ordiary island keyboard. But in this HP Website, they have mentioned that it will have a backlit keyboard, which is pertty much required these days.

Unfortunately this order will take 7-8 working days to deliver this order. So I've started getting bit impatient


----------



## diya.r (Aug 3, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> In Flipkart its mentioned that its 1 year accidental warranty. When I called customer care they said that the warranty will be provided by HP. Flipkart mentioned that it will be an ordiary island keyboard. But in this HP Website, they have mentioned that it will have a backlit keyboard, which is pertty much required these days.
> 
> Unfortunately this order will take 7-8 working days to deliver this order. So I've started getting bit impatient



Hello,
            I too noticed the discrepancy with regard to the backlit keyboard on flipkart . I'm interested in the buying the product as well. So i thought I'll clarify the matter directly frm the source i.e, hp customer support. But the customer care people at hp don't even know that this product has been launched. The same is the case with various hp world stores in my city (bangalore). So i think maverick it would be a huge favour for a lot of people if you could give us the details on this laptop either here or on the flipkart website. Thank you


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 3, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Hello,
> I too noticed the discrepancy with regard to the backlit keyboard on flipkart . I'm interested in the buying the product as well. So i thought I'll clarify the matter directly frm the source i.e, hp customer support. But the customer care people at hp don't even know that this product has been launched. The same is the case with various hp world stores in my city (bangalore). So i think maverick it would be a huge favour for a lot of people if you could give us the details on this laptop either here or on the flipkart website. Thank you



Let me receive the laptop then I will let you know. Right now I am bit disappointed with flipkart. This laptop is supposed to be delivered within 7-8 working days. I booked this laptop on 29th July @ 6:15PM. Although I accidentally entered wrong cell #. So they said that they were trying to reach me. But couldn't contact me, therefore the order was on hold. Next day after couple of argument, they updated my correct contact #, gave a confirmation call, where they asked for confirmation, and the product was finally confirmed. Today is Aug 3 and still the order isn't processed. I don't know WTF!! is going with flipkart. I've been waiting for this laptop for year. In india a high end HP Envy 15 & 17 with full HD never came. 

BTW way there is a good news for other buyers, Flipkart has reduce the price of this model. It is available @ 78880. Although this time there is no ZERO % EMI or 10% cash back on Citi Bank credit card


----------



## diya.r (Aug 3, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Let me receive the laptop then I will let you know. Right now I am bit disappointed with flipkart. This laptop is supposed to be delivered within 7-8 working days. I booked this laptop on 29th July @ 6:15PM. Although I accidentally entered wrong cell #. So they said that they were trying to reach me. But couldn't contact me, therefore the order was on hold. Next day after couple of argument, they updated my correct contact #, gave a confirmation call, where they asked for confirmation, and the product was finally confirmed. Today is Aug 3 and still the order isn't processed. I don't know WTF!! is going with flipkart. I've been waiting for this laptop for year. In india a high end HP Envy 15 & 17 with full HD never came.
> 
> BTY way there is a good news for other buyers, Flipkart has reduce the price of this model. It is available @ 78880. Although this time there is no ZERO % EMI or 10% cash back on Citi Bank credit card



Hello,
          Hey not to worry the flipkart guys were prepared to see if i cud get the cash on delivery option so that definitely tells u they hav the product, you'll get in a few days. Also they gave me a call back to confirm it has backlit keyboard. Do tell how it worked out when u get it.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 3, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Hello,
> Hey not to worry the flipkart guys were prepared to see if i cud get the cash on delivery option so that definitely tells u they hav the product, you'll get in a few days. Also they gave me a call back to confirm it has backlit keyboard. Do tell how it worked out when u get it.



Mine is not a cash of delivery option. I paid using the credit card. When i called them yesterday, they said that it weren't available with one dealer so they are looking for another dealer. Tomorrow will go into waste because of Sunday. I have to wait till Monday to get further info. The thing is when I track my order it still says processing. Their whole procedure is,

1) Processing in which the seller a) confirms the order then b) Packs the order and then c) Dispatches it from the warehouse then comes...
2) Shipping in which the seller a) The package ships b) Reaches the nearest hub near your house then c) Delivers

In my case it has only reached approval process which is before processing. 



diya.r said:


> Hello,
> I too noticed the discrepancy with regard to the backlit keyboard on flipkart . I'm interested in the buying the product as well. So i thought I'll clarify the matter directly frm the source i.e, hp customer support. But the customer care people at hp don't even know that this product has been launched. The same is the case with various hp world stores in my city (bangalore). So i think maverick it would be a huge favour for a lot of people if you could give us the details on this laptop either here or on the flipkart website. Thank you



Today I went to HP Computer world in Nehru Place to know more about the details of this laptop. They said that they don't have any information on this laptop. They also told me that there are some products, which HP has granted permission to be sold by specific dealers like flipkart. Everyone doesn't have the right to sell such products.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 3, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Mine is not a cash of delivery option. I paid using the credit card. When i called them yesterday, they said that it weren't available with one dealer so they are looking for another dealer. Tomorrow will go into waste because of Sunday. I have to wait till Monday to get further info. The thing is when I track my order it still says processing. Their whole procedure is,
> 
> 1) Processing in which the seller a) confirms the order then b) Packs the order and then c) Dispatches it from the warehouse then comes...
> 2) Shipping in which the seller a) The package ships b) Reaches the nearest hub near your house then c) Delivers
> ...



Hello,
          I understand ur impatience especially cause u hav already payed for the product and it is a large amount. Until u actually hold it urself u wud b apprehensive. in my experience they always deliver the product by the last business day mentioned, even if they ship it just before the last date. I'm pretty sure u will get it by tuesday. I hope. 

If HP stores have no info i can imagine that. But how in the world wouldn't HP  customer support mentioned on their website not know about this i can't understand.

By the way there is still confusion regarding the backlit keyboard. Flipkart customer support gives conficting info . 
Well i guess its upto people who hav this laptop to educate others bout. I hope u get ur laptop soon and it holds up to ur expectation.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 5, 2013)

If you look at this HP's official website. They have clearly mentioned that, it has the backlit keyboard. 

Another good news is, for anyone who has purchased any HP Envy TouchSmart laptop between June 14th till July 31st will have additional 3 year warranty worth 6K and some additional schemes worth 4K, all free of cost. But for that you have to register by 10th of August midnight.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 5, 2013)

When I mentioned about the HP website, flipkart said the Indian model doesn't have a backlit  keyboard. As for HP's Indian website the laptop isn't even listed. Ur lucky enuf to avail the offers though.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like flipkart doesn't have a technical panel. So i don't think they have enough knowledge. HP produces universal model, therefore they won't make changes with a model design for a particular geographical location. Anyways I am taking it as a grain of salt. If it consist of Backlit Keyboard I will conside rmyself lucky, otherwise i will be satisfied anyways.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 5, 2013)

I officially confirmed it  with HP customer support the laptop indeed does have a backlit keyboard so that's some good news for u. And u mentioned that You'll be getting extended warranty and other redemptions so all in all u come out the winner. Do plz review the laptop when u can. Hope u get it soon.


----------



## rahuljindal (Aug 6, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Looks like flipkart doesn't have a technical panel. So i don't think they have enough knowledge. HP produces universal model, therefore they won't make changes with a model design for a particular geographical location. Anyways I am taking it as a grain of salt. If it consist of Backlit Keyboard I will conside rmyself lucky, otherwise i will be satisfied anyways.



Hello maverick...I am rahul...I am thinking of purchasing the same laptop but I on the other hand will only buy from local shop which by now have no idea about this laptop ...As per your worry...it will surely have backlit keyboard bcoz flipkart are always screwing up the specs of laptops...and as diya.r said you will also recieve 3 years warranty and 4000 rs voucher...but i contacted local hp world store about this laptop and how it is available at flipkart...they said flipkart will not deliver as by now...so you just have to wait a little bit..

PS:Can you post a unboxing video from your youtube channel when you do recieve it?


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 6, 2013)

rahuljindal said:


> Hello maverick...I am rahul...I am thinking of purchasing the same laptop but I on the other hand will only buy from local shop which by now have no idea about this laptop ...As per your worry...it will surely have backlit keyboard bcoz flipkart are always screwing up the specs of laptops...and as diya.r said you will also recieve 3 years warranty and 4000 rs voucher...but i contacted local hp world store about this laptop and how it is available at flipkart...they said flipkart will not deliver as by now...so you just have to wait a little bit..
> 
> PS:Can you post a unboxing video from your youtube channel when you do recieve it?



Flipkart has given me the time of 7th Aug. If I don't receive my product before 10th, I will sue them. 

HP World doesn't have any idea on this laptop, they said that there are certain models which HP has only given permission to dealers like flipkart.

You should visit this link to know more about 3 year warranty and other offers.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 6, 2013)

They should deliver the product to u by tomorrow. Otherwise its sheer injustice if it causes u to loose out on the offers. U had mentioned that ur order was stuck in the processing stage. Has it at least been shipped? Hope u get it tomo.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 6, 2013)

Flipkart has now a days started to freak out people I ordered nexus 7 about 20 days back and for the first week order was under processing so I called them and then it took another 2 days for clarification that my order is placed and yet to be shipped blah blah blah. So after 15 days of my holding back and product still under processing I cancelled and by that time I got to know that N7 is right now sold by amazon at a fairly cheaper price I it from there and yesterday I even got the delivery reason being Sunday was in between.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 6, 2013)

diya.r said:


> They should deliver the product to u by tomorrow. Otherwise its sheer injustice if it causes u to loose out on the offers. U had mentioned that ur order was stuck in the processing stage. Has it at least been shipped? Hope u get it tomo.



Yes it was shipped @4:15PM so hopefully I will receive it by tomorrow. 

But it wasen't that easy. First I received an email from flipkart stating, that the product is still unavialable with the dealer therefore will take couple of days. Then I called customer care, they first said that the product is not available with the dealer, and I had to be aggresive with them. They asked me to hold for a moment and then confirmed that the product is available with the dealer and will be shipped today.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 6, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Yes it was shipped @4:15PM so hopefully I will receive it by tomorrow.
> 
> But it wasen't that easy. First I received an email from flipkart stating, that the product is still unavialable with the dealer therefore will take couple of days. Then I called customer care, they first said that the product is not available with the dealer, and I had to be aggresive with them. They asked me to hold for a moment and then confirmed that the product is available with the dealer and will be shipped today.



That is indeed good news . I guess ur persistence paid off. Although they shouldn't have complicated the purchase in the first place. What i don't understand is if flipkart doesn't have a dealer lined up ,why list the product as available at all. Anyways ur finally getting the laptop that's pretty exciting. Do tell if it stood up to ur expectations when u get it.


----------



## rahuljindal (Aug 6, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Yes it was shipped @4:15PM so hopefully I will receive it by tomorrow.
> 
> But it wasen't that easy. First I received an email from flipkart stating, that the product is still unavialable with the dealer therefore will take couple of days. Then I called customer care, they first said that the product is not available with the dealer, and I had to be aggresive with them. They asked me to hold for a moment and then confirmed that the product is available with the dealer and will be shipped today.



Hey.Good to hear that your laptop has been shipped.It will probably reach to you tomorrow or day after tomorrow.But I have another doubt about this laptop.The weight of the laptop is written 2.56 kg on flipkart but it is written "starting at 2.19 kg" at hp website.This almost is 0.5kg lighter.Now i don't know which one to believe .I am thinking weight at hp website is written without battery inserted.What do you think?


----------



## diya.r (Aug 7, 2013)

You'll b getting ur laptop today rite. Do say how it was when u can.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 7, 2013)

Aaawww...you hav to wait til tomorrow. Well in my experience once a product reaches the local hub, u will probably get it by tomo noon.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 7, 2013)

it has reached the local hub, but there is some unexpected delay, so I have to wait for another 24 hours



rahuljindal said:


> Hey.Good to hear that your laptop has been shipped.It will probably reach to you tomorrow or day after tomorrow.But I have another doubt about this laptop.The weight of the laptop is written 2.56 kg on flipkart but it is written "starting at 2.19 kg" at hp website.This almost is 0.5kg lighter.Now i don't know which one to believe .I am thinking weight at hp website is written without battery inserted.What do you think?



Will see after receiving my laptop. But this doesn't have an optical drive, so I believe it comes under ultrabook category, therefore 2.19KG is the right weight


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^Post a review ASAP dude .... start looking/dowloading bench marking tools now


----------



## diya.r (Aug 7, 2013)

What is up with them. So many unnecessary delays, would definitely test anybody's patience. Looks like a quite a few people are looking forward for ur review on this machine. I'm sure you're thinking " first, let me get my hands on the thing" lol. Anyways i hope u get it ASAP .


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 7, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Aaawww...you hav to wait til tomorrow. Well in my experience once a product reaches the local hub, u will probably get it by tomo noon.



I live in Delhi, my office is in faridabad. I wanted to give a surprise, thats why preferred my office for delivery. When I tracked the order, I saw that @ 12:00 the shipment was left for faridabad transit. But when I contacted customer care they said that has been unexpected delay and I have to wait for another 24 hour

Now it is 100% confirmed that this laptop does have a backlit keyboard.

*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-touchsmart-15-j001tx-laptop-4th-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph-touch/p/itmdnffz267jbppj?pid=COMDNFFTJCZFHVGU&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=HP+Envy+15&ref=f760e495-f78c-4e66-990c-0f59b3cde353

In this link read the 3rd review. I still have to wait till tomorrow to get my laptop.


----------



## rahuljindal (Aug 7, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> it has reached the local hub, but there is some unexpected delay, so I have to wait for another 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> Will see after receiving my laptop. But this doesn't have an optical drive, so I believe it comes under ultrabook category, therefore 2.19KG is the right weight



If it reaches local hub you'll definately receive the laptop tomorrow so thats good news.As per the weight of laptop it can't be ultrabook until and unless it has SSD.So even if this laptop has 2.19 kg then it would be called "sleekbook".Please do clear this doubt whether it has 2.19 kg or 2.56 kg


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 8, 2013)

rahuljindal said:


> If it reaches local hub you'll definately receive the laptop tomorrow so thats good news.As per the weight of laptop it can't be ultrabook until and unless it has SSD.So even if this laptop has 2.19 kg then it would be called "sleekbook".Please do clear this doubt whether it has 2.19 kg or 2.56 kg



I have received it. But I am at work, therefore I will provide the review this weekend. 

Although the whole packing was so light weight, for a moment i thought if there is any laptop inside. I opened it and then packed it back in the car


----------



## rahuljindal (Aug 8, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> I have received it. But I am at work, therefore I will provide the review this weekend.
> 
> Although the whole packing was so light weight, for a moment i thought if there is any laptop inside. I opened it and then packed it back in the car



Okay..Congrats for the laptop.Do a full review of the laptop and also see if there are heating problems as hp laptops are known for their heating problems and note the battery life with high brightness... btw check the weight on weighing machine if possible


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 9, 2013)

rahuljindal said:


> Okay..Congrats for the laptop.Do a full review of the laptop and also see if there are heating problems as hp laptops are known for their heating problems and note the battery life with high brightness... btw check the weight on weighing machine if possible



The first thing that I noticed was, it doesn't seem to have a backlight keyboard . Is there a way you can enable backlight from the settings? I am new to Windows 8. I will post a full review this weekend



diya.r said:


> I officially confirmed it  with HP customer support the laptop indeed does have a backlit keyboard so that's some good news for u. And u mentioned that You'll be getting extended warranty and other redemptions so all in all u come out the winner. Do plz review the laptop when u can. Hope u get it soon.



Whoops. I didn't know that I had to turn on the backlights. There is a switch to turn on the backlights. So my initial impression is.

1) Its an amazing laptop with a beautiful looks. It looks as good as a MacBook pro.
2) The display with 1920 X 1080 is amazing. In fact I waited for this long to get an Envy laptop with 1080P resolution. It is a need for me. 
3) The keyboard looks amazing like crystal when the lights are turned on.

I will post a full review this weekend. I am still new to Windows 8. My personal advice, if you are buying this laptop, upgrade the HDD to an SSD to utilize the full potential of the processor. Within a month I will buy Plextor M5S 256GB SSD which cost 12K ATM


----------



## rahuljindal (Aug 9, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> The first thing that I noticed was, it doesn't seem to have a backlight keyboard . Is there a way you can enable backlight from the settings? I am new to Windows 8. I will post a full review this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The backlit keyboard isn't on by default.You have to press F5 key to turn it on. btw if you get upgrade to ssd do you have to remove the 1 TB hard drive. I am thinking of the same thing as you.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 9, 2013)

rahuljindal said:


> The backlit keyboard isn't on by default.You have to press F5 key to turn it on. btw if you get upgrade to ssd do you have to remove the 1 TB hard drive. I am thinking of the same thing as you.



If you use mSATA SSD like Crucial M4, then you can use both the drives as this laptop has an mSATA slot, which is basically a user slot. This way your warranty will not be affected


----------



## rahuljindal (Aug 9, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> If you use mSATA SSD like Crucial M4, then you can use both the drives as this laptop has an mSATA slot, which is basically a user slot. This way your warranty will not be affected



Can you sent me flipkart link of msata SSD that this laptop supports.I'll mostly buy 60 GB or 24 GB or 32 GB.And also wouldn't original windows will be deleted to install new windows on SSD?


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 9, 2013)

@ maverick786us 
Heartiest congratulations bro,for getting such a beautiful laptop!!
Plz review it ASAP with lots of quality pictures if possible........You have one member(read : me) who is eagerly awaiting the review as hell.


----------



## pranav222 (Aug 9, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> The first thing that I noticed was, it doesn't seem to have a backlight keyboard . Is there a way you can enable backlight from the settings? I am new to Windows 8. I will post a full review this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Congrats Dude!!! 

I too ordered This lappie Today morning !!!
Iam already excited (From the way you described your first impression on seeing your lappie)to get hands on my lappie which I ordered just today from flipkart....

HOPE FLIPKART WONT DELAY MY Order as it did with you!! (They entioned that there is shortage of the product)

Well the 2nd thing ... The STUDENT Offer Redemption Site Is Open till 21st Aug Midnite and the people who have bought the Lappie before 18th Aug are eligible for Redemption!!
For Details go to -- *ssl.www8.hp.com/h41268/live/index.aspx?qid=19996


Dude Do tell about the display and the touch feedback of the screen!!! 
And whatever you feel and your reviews about the lappie !!!


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 9, 2013)

Another good news. This laptop is listed in HP Indian Website now. So you can directly purchase it from there.


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 9, 2013)

congrats on your purchase maverick. can't wait for your reviews on the gaming aspect of this.
heard the 740m employs the new, but restricting gk208 architecture with only 64bit width and it's said to bottleneck quite a few games in high/ultra settings.
 Plus, about the battery life as well.
once again, grats! might buy this finally!


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 10, 2013)

*HP Envy Touch smart 15-j001tx review:*

*1) Design and Build Quality:* It certainly feels well built. In stark contrast to the thin, light, fragile feel of some ultra books, this is a substantial two and a half KG of weight distributed across 15 inches of solid metal frame. Even so, the whole thing is 1.17 inches thick, so it’s far from grotesquely large. 

It resembles the MacBook Pro of old, with an silver metallic coating on the top and keyboard areas, and a thick black bezel around the screen. The underside is a matte black plastic, breaking with the Apple homage (along with the large HP logo where you’d expect the apple to be). The effect is also broken by the off-center touchpad - more of which on later - and the sloped underside of the laptop, backing up the curves elsewhere. I will have a mixed opinion on the design. At one place it is like MacBook Pro, which is good. But making it thick from back and thin from front is something I find odd. But that's just me. Some might like it that way. 	


View attachment 11743View attachment 11744View attachment 11745

2) *Screen Quality:* As I am dealing with a touch laptop for the first time, the additional input is something of a mixed blessing. While it makes navigating Windows 8’s chunky buttons a pleasure, the offset in terms of screen quality is unwelcome. In this case, the screen has a certain grainy, mushy feel to it making the icons appear less sharp than you would expect on a 1,920 x 1,080 display. 

On the plus side, the resolution is very good for this size, and the 15.6 inches of space means that the touch interaction works far better than on some smaller Ultra books where you will struggle for accuracy against the smaller screen real estate. 

View attachment 11746View attachment 11747
*
3) Performance and Gaming: *This is an area where you feel that standard 5400 RPM mechanical HDD has created a bottleneck. You need an SSD to take use the full potential of latest generation 4th generation Core i7 processor. It scored 4.9 rating in Windows. But I am convinced the rating will go up once you swap the HDD with SDD.

With GeForce 740, I won't expect high end games like Crysis to be played @ 1080P resolution. However, it is good for medium games. I played NSF MW, it was running smooth.

*4) Keyboard: *The beauty of a 15-inch laptop is that we get a full size keyboard to play with: numeric keypad and full-sized set of function keys on the top. The backlight looks amazingly cool, specially when you are typing in darkness. It provides the look and feel of a premium keyboard. The only downsize is keyboard FLEX which is a design flaw. But its fine with, as I give feather touch while typing. However when you are typing for long then you can feel the vibration while typing.

*5) Battery Life: *The battery will last for 3-4 hours with maximum brightness, Wifi and backlight on and volume maximum. I believe the battery should eventually get better with usage and battery conditioning.


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 10, 2013)

^

HP Envy Touchsmart 15 review - Laptop - Trusted Reviews

 -.-


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 10, 2013)

How is the sound quality??Please compare it against the erstwhile XPS 15's JBL or the dv6's beats audio


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 10, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> How is the sound quality??Please compare it against the erstwhile XPS 15's JBL or the dv6's beats audio



You can't compare the sound quality with my desktop based Corsair SP 2500 speakers. But the sound quality is much better than my HP Dv6-T which has 3rd generation Core i7 Quad Core and beats audio. I am not done with the review. I will post more.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 10, 2013)

Are there any issues with track pad and the keyboard. And isn't 1080pi resolution not up to the mark


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 10, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> ^
> 
> HP Envy Touchsmart 15 review - Laptop - Trusted Reviews
> 
> -.-


OMG maverick you simply ripped off that review?
Come on dude!


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 10, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> OMG maverick you simply ripped off that review?
> Come on dude!



Remove your comments right now before I ask moderator to take some serious action against you.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 10, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Remove your comments right now before I ask moderator to take some serious action against you.


Err...why would I remove my comment if its totally valid? 
I really don't get what's wrong with you?

Anyway I too am interested in getting this lappy like many others in this thread so was looking forward to your review.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 11, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> OMG maverick you simply ripped off that review?
> Come on dude!


he didn't rip off content from a review, he merely quoted parts of the review. He even gave a link to that review. If he wanted to plagiarize, he wouldn't give a link to the source.

But then, he added some of his own personal inputs, like his experience with Crysis and NFS:MW as those two games were not mentioned in the review of that website he quoted.

He just mixed his own review and the website's review. Ok from a scholarly point of view its a bit misleading(and unethical), as he didn't provide any footnotes, and we don't know which part is his own view and which part is the website's view. So i guess that's what making u confused and accusing him of plagiarism

Oh ya, as for the laptop, i am NOT AT ALL impressed ! i think it deserved less than 7/10 rating. Too many shortcoming and issues with it, definitely not worth its Indian price. The 1080p display is meant to be its main advantage over (much cheaper)Lenovo y500 but it is the worst 1080p panel ever on a laptop!
Moreover, Foreign markets are getting this for cheap! WS Retail, the dealer in FlipKart for this model, is looting us in broad daylight ! I understand doller rates have gone up but still, Rs78,000 !! Thats a SCAM!


----------



## diya.r (Aug 11, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> he didn't rip off content from a review, he merely quoted parts of the review. He even gave a link to that review. If he wanted to plagiarize, he wouldn't give a link to the source.
> 
> But then, he added some of his own personal inputs, like his experience with Crysis and NFS:MW as those two games were not mentioned in the review of that website he quoted.
> 
> ...



 Forget flipkart or WS retail, even HP online webstore is selling it and ata whopping price of 79,990. Lets not blame the dealer when HP Itself is ripping us off. What other laptop in the indian market has all these features and is upto the mark? Do u know?.


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 11, 2013)

HP itself has priced it @79 which is more than what flipkart is charging us.
Like mentioned above, yes it has 1080p but the display is really disappointing. So is the GPU. 740m with GK208(64bit width). :/
plus the keyboard flex is another issue and the lack of a dvd writer as well.
At this price range, atleast a 750m was expected. The battery life also seems to be another letdown.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes at this price it shud have had more features, should have given a better performance. But all the people criticizing this laptop, I respect ur opinion, but can anyone of u tell me whether there is a another laptop with all these tech specifications in the INDIAN MARKET?. Plz do tel


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 11, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Yes at this price it shud have had more features, should have given a better performance. But all the people criticizing this laptop, I respect ur opinion, but can anyone of u tell me whether there is a another laptop with all these tech specifications in the INDIAN MARKET?. Plz do tel



There's nothing exceptional about this laptop. The 1080pi isn't upto the mark. The GPU is a letdown. These 'tech specifications' only include a touchscreen which will slowly make it's way into almost all laptops. Then there's the 4th gen haswell, which again, if one decides to wait for a month or more will make it's way into all laptops. We're yet to see laptops from Dell, Asus, Sammy, Lenovo in the haswell arena. Might as well wait and compare all the choices. However, for urgent purchases, this is probably the best buy at the moment.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes the wait can go up to anywhere from a month to a year. Samsung and Lenovo are parading their n550p and y500  for the past ur. Dell is stuck with their inspiron series. Sony charges exorbitant charges fr tech specs inferior to this. So yes people in india who want to purchase a laptop have an indefinite wait. I mean y510p and xps15 were launched long ago. Still not in India. Wats up with that. So yes this wud be the best thing as of now or for the near future.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree this is overpriced. But you won't find something POWERFUL and BEAUTIFUL in this price range. In Apple, DELL and Sony you will get same configuration with full HD and touchscreen for 100K. Every device has design flaws


----------



## rahuljindal (Aug 12, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> I agree this is overpriced. But you won't find something POWERFUL and BEAUTIFUL in this price range. In Apple, DELL and Sony you will get same configuration with full HD and touchscreen for 100K. Every device has design flaws



Please tell me if this laptop is worth it.One is saying this is the worst 1080p Panel...What is up with that? And are there keyboard flexes in keyboard on the left side and nothing on right side...and do tell me if these flexes are in laptops of other brands...I am ready to compromise with the graphics card but not with full hd display and keyboard...Should I wait for other haswell laptops or buy this?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sony's Fit series with 1080p display is far better than this HP laptop, both have GT 740M but Sony has inferior processor but still Sony wins with its audio and display quality which is priced at 58K.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 12, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Sony's Fit series with 1080p display is far better than this HP laptop, both have GT 740M but Sony has inferior processor but still Sony wins with its audio and display quality which is priced at 58K.



This VAIO Fit 15 is a generation old and costs 69990.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 12, 2013)

How can core i5 3rd gen of VAIO fit 15 be compared to core i7 4th gen of j001tx.  But if people really don't want this model they wud go for core i7 3632 3rd gen its the next best thing. Although touch option mite not be there. If u want backlit, 1080 display and Gud GPU like 650M DDR5 go for dell 17 r special edition.  As of now  j001tx is a satisfactory bet. Until laptops like y510p and Asus n550jv come out. Although I don't think they have touch . Do they?


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 12, 2013)

ASUS N550JV-DB72 has the option of touch that will add another 100$


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 12, 2013)

^^ dude plz post screenshots of GPU-Z and CPU-Z


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 12, 2013)

View attachment 11783


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess Ron28 is talking about this-
Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15219SN/B Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) - Sony: Flipkart.com

58k. inferior processor but man, that screen qlty. 
It all comes to usage anyway. If you aren't gaming centric then the fit is a perfect choice.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 12, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^ dude plz post screenshots of GPU-Z and CPU-Z



View attachment 11784

BTW this can be another good choice if you don't like HP Envy Touchsmart 15. 



Although bear in mind this laptop doesn't have an IPS display and colors and contract is horrible and still they say it is one of the best display out here


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 13, 2013)

^^^wow, low temps and a very low core voltage


----------



## RON28 (Aug 13, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I guess Ron28 is talking about this-
> Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15219SN/B Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) - Sony: Flipkart.com
> 
> 58k. inferior processor but man, that screen qlty.
> It all comes to usage anyway. If you aren't gaming centric then the fit is a perfect choice.



This time Sony also added sub woofers to make it a complete multimedia laptop.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 14, 2013)

I am facing an issue with the webcam. Its doesn't seem to work. Instead of displaying images, it just displaying black background. There might be issue with the driver because when i go to device manager>Imaging Device it shows usb webcam instead of HP Webcam. But I can't find the drivers of this webcam on internet. Can someone help me in resolving this issue?


----------



## pranav222 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello Guys....
I Finally Recieved my Laptop ..
Flipkart was pretty Fast..
I Ordered on 10th ,They got the laptop from seller on 13th, And I got the product on 14th 

I m so happy and bit disappointed! 

Actully I was counting on the Display to be perfect at this price and config...
Its not that its too bad ... It is pretty crisp n near to true colours.. but we have to adjust our screen angle to best view it..
and the most disappointing thing is that YES IT SEEMS GRAINY.. i.e we can see the pixels mesh... 
Well the Full Hd actully reduces it a lil bit.. but still I can say that my previous laptop Dell Studio 15 (1920x1080p) had a pretty Crisp as well as Truelife colours and very subtle and saturated.. well i cant explain it to you but if you see it in side by side config u can clearly see the difference!!!

And the next disappointing thing is ... The Keyboard Flex... also many other parts of the laptop have flux..
Which gives it a pretty bad build quality....  Sad to say but true ... Well Screen is very sturdy though..
But I feared most of times while handling the laptop.. which is pretty sadening.... 

Overall Ecxcept it all is good... but seriously HP has really underdone the machine where this price range is considered!!!

And the other messy thing is coz of microsoft as they have decided not to give the product keys and Intallation media to customers to avoid piracy..

So we have to create the Recovery DVD's (3-4 Needed) or a single USB (32GB- 22GB space required)..


Gosh...


----------



## pranav222 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey I purchased the Laptop on 13th So I am eligible for the student offer !!
But whenever im trying to visit 
www.hp.com/in/hpstudentoffer
The webpage is not available!!
What should I do?
How should I reedeem the Offer?
(I remember very clearly seeing that it was displayed on same website that the redemption site will be open till 21st of Aug 2013)

I will be calling the customer support tommorrow as today they are offline coz of 15th Aug.. 

Hey the HP Student Offer Redemption Site is Online Again.. So I registered ....

And waiting for the order confirmation call...

One more thing guys ...

Actully when you buy a new Win8 PC .. The Product key is now Ebedded In BIOS of the Machine .. So In order to clean install the OS from other media it wont work ... or If you are using the retail version of Win 8 Disc it wont work on this machine .. So here is the steps to solve it ....

As many of you must have experienced this and I too had a lot of trouble solving this prob but finally I found the solution to it on the webistes below...

*www.blogsolute.com/create-windows-8-usb-bootable-pendrive-uefi-boot/25988/

*www.blogsolute.com/windows-8-clean-installation-product-key-do-not-match/25990/


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 22, 2013)

@ Pranat, I want to make sure if my product is not defective. Does the HP light glows? Tell me if I am wrong. Just like MacBook Pro the HP Logo that is on the center is a light that glows, when the laptop is powered on?


----------



## pranav222 (Aug 30, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> @ Pranat, I want to make sure if my product is not defective. Does the HP light glows? Tell me if I am wrong. Just like MacBook Pro the HP Logo that is on the center is a light that glows, when the laptop is powered on?





No the Logo Dosent Glow!!!

ANd Maveric ... Have you got ur Student Offer Approved?
I registered on 16th and Today they mailed me that my claim was rejected becoz Saying "model is not a part of eligible product list" !!
What about yo?
what should I do>????


----------



## keshab.nayak (Aug 31, 2013)

hi guys , by reading all yours posts ,,, i decided to enter in to this forum also ..

so , i ordered in flipkart by seeing this laptops processor .. i know this processor is best processor till yet in india...

but now sad to say by reading your reviews ... 


the screen is not goood as it mention in HD ...   

no optical drive ... it can be compromise   but not the display 

guys did played any big games in it like crysis 3  ,,,do feel it ..it can control the heat ??



 Note :  guys i ordered it today ,so it is not processed yet ..   please tell me shall i cancel the order or buy it ?

i took it because of the mac design .... only .

but i sorted another best similar laptop from asus ... Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2..

Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com


i am waiting for your reply ..wheter to cancel hp envy touch smart or NOT..    

if u guy will say ,,its not worth it..then i will cancel it and rorder the asus One .


----------



## NearCry (Aug 31, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> hi guys , by reading all yours posts ,,, i decided to enter in to this forum also ..
> 
> so , i ordered in flipkart by seeing this laptops processor .. i know this processor is best processor till yet in india...
> 
> ...



Hi keshab just to let you know if you still have time and if its possible cancel the order and go for lenovo y510p it is now available at lenovo sellers locally and several sites are selling it for 75-78k like ebay. Even flipkart is selling it but have wrongly mentioned the screen as 1366x768 while it is 1920x1080.
This is just a personal suggestion as y510p has better screen , GT750M GPU and cool red backlit keyboard. However the choice is up to you.

Lenovo Ideapad Y510P (4th Gen Core) ---- Ebay


*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y510-59-390016-laptop-4th-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdz5afhv8jyuuw?pid=COMDZ59FESCW6E46&otracker=from-search&srno=t_5&query=y510&ref=b17b2226-7a79-45da-b7d2-0f967ec677eb


----------



## CPDwiedi (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am also planning to buy this laptop. I was almost about to order on flipkart but then I got this forum and started reading. And after finishing, Well, I am a bit shaken. By reading the Specs it felt like an Awesome buy (I still feel, less though...but  4th GEN i7, Touch screen, Backlit keyboard, Full HD !! looks awesome on paper). 

What bothers me most is comments about Full HD screen. IS it that really bas as you guys have said? 

Unfortunately I didn't get any comment about touch response on screen, Like how fast, accurate and spontaneous it is?

Pravan and Maverik, Thanks a lot guys for taking some time out and giving such proper review. Really appreciate the effort. 

One more request, Pranav, Maverik and dia, You guys must have played some high end games  by now. Please review the gaming performance and heating problem while gaming.

I will be ordering it today, Kindly spare some time. It would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 31, 2013)

This laptop isn't designed for high end games at maximum settings. However you can play games like Crysis at low settings. But medium end games like NFS MW will run smoothly. In order to tackle heat go for a heat pads for Belkin. Never keep the laptop on bed or pillow.


----------



## CPDwiedi (Aug 31, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> This laptop isn't designed for high end games at maximum settings. However you can play games like Crysis at low settings. But medium end games like NFS MW will run smoothly. In order to tackle heat go for a heat pads for Belkin. Never keep the laptop on bed or pillow.



Thanks Maverick. Could you please tell something about Touch Screen Sensitivity(Accuracy and smoothness). Hope that is up to the mark at this price range. 

Well, Overall I guess I am so in love with this device.... gonna buy it anyway. May be because of lack of other options.


----------



## keshab.nayak (Aug 31, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> This laptop isn't designed for high end games at maximum settings. However you can play games like Crysis at low settings. But medium end games like NFS MW will run smoothly. In order to tackle heat go for a heat pads for Belkin. Never keep the laptop on bed or pillow.



hi mavrick thanks for comment ,,

i also want yoour advice ..

today i gone to bangalore outlets they told me they provide me y510p on 74000.00 cash  

but again

Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com

this laptop processor is also awesome ,.,

chek its and 4700mq in cpu rank chat high end .  almost same power ans performance in 3d bench mark..


and it price is 49000 in flipkart .    and after seeing the y510p design ,.i dont like this bulky design ... 
hp envy design awesome ... 

maverick please suggest                    assus  49000 rs OR lenvo  74000 rsOr Hp envy   78000 ??????


can u guys post some more comments about the hp envy display and what are other major COns. ?


----------



## keshab.nayak (Aug 31, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> This laptop isn't designed for high end games at maximum settings. However you can play games like Crysis at low settings. But medium end games like NFS MW will run smoothly. In order to tackle heat go for a heat pads for Belkin. Never keep the laptop on bed or pillow.



hi mavrick thanks for comment ,,

i also want yoour advice ..

today i gone to bangalore outlets they told me they provide me y510p on 74000.00 cash  

but again

Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com

this laptop processor is also awesome ,.,

chek its and 4700mq in cpu rank chat high end .  almost same power ans performance in 3d bench mark..


and it price is 49000 in flipkart .    and after seeing the y510p design ,.i dont like this bulky design ... 
hp envy design awesome ... 

maverick please suggest                    assus  49000 rs OR lenvo  74000 rsOr Hp envy   78000 ??????


can u guys post some more comments about the hp envy display and what are other major COns. ?


----------



## pranav222 (Aug 31, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> This laptop isn't designed for high end games at maximum settings. However you can play games like Crysis at low settings. But medium end games like NFS MW will run smoothly. In order to tackle heat go for a heat pads for Belkin. Never keep the laptop on bed or pillow.



Hey Maveric You didnt reply me!!
What happend about the student offer ?
did you claim it? Was ur claim Approved?
please give me details 

As My claim Was in Provisional Approved State till yesterday But today it showed that Claim rejected bcoz the product is not part of the eligible list of models!!


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 1, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> hi mavrick thanks for comment ,,
> 
> i also want yoour advice ..
> 
> ...



I would never recommend anything less than full HD. 1366 x 768 resolution is a CRAP!!!. If Y510P comes with full HD and backlight keyboard it will be a good option


----------



## swiftshashi (Sep 23, 2013)

Guys,I need an advice....I'm planning to get this laptop for my brother-*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-15-j048tx-laptop-4th-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdz77f69z3ks7h?pid=COMDZ76XDGNH5KQF&ref=d21f0670-9bf3-499f-81c5-9433412b65b1

I need a few clarifications:-
1.How is heat management??
2.How are speakers??Please rate is against XPS 15 or dv6 6000 beats audio??
3.Any issues??

I'm getting the laptop for 69k without accessories...Is it a good deal??
Please don't suggest y500p as one of my friends had a horrible time with the laptop...His screen went dead in about two months and then lenovo took 40 days to replace the same.His laptop is now at Service for motherboard replacement.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 25, 2013)

pranav222 said:


> Hey Maveric You didnt reply me!!
> What happend about the student offer ?
> did you claim it? Was ur claim Approved?
> please give me details
> ...



Yes my claim was approved. Although they take time. Although I have yet to receive the 2 year warranty voucher. They mailed me that I will receive it somewhere in the mid of October


----------



## parthoc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Maverick!! Have been following your posts since long. Was very excited to go through your review. I excited still, as I might get my order delivered by 02/10. Just a few queries;
1) You mentioned that there is a mSATA slot available. Is it occupied?
2) I also intend to upgrade to 256mSATA. Is the Plextor mSATA (which you mentioned in your earlier posts) compatible and can we use it alongwith the stock 1TB HDD? I intend to use the mSATA for OS.
3) Any online store for upgrading the stock memory module with 8GB x 2. Am finding it difficult to get 1.35V DDR3 1600MHz modules? Only option is to go to HP stores for upgradation?

Any suggestions would be helpful for proposed upgradation.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Sep 26, 2013)

What is better and why?
between HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX and hp envy dv6-7206 tx
?


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 26, 2013)

parthoc said:


> Hi Maverick!! Have been following your posts since long. Was very excited to go through your review. I excited still, as I might get my order delivered by 02/10. Just a few queries;
> 1) You mentioned that there is a mSATA slot available. Is it occupied?
> 2) I also intend to upgrade to 256mSATA. Is the Plextor mSATA (which you mentioned in your earlier posts) compatible and can we use it alongwith the stock 1TB HDD? I intend to use the mSATA for OS.
> 3) Any online store for upgrading the stock memory module with 8GB x 2. Am finding it difficult to get 1.35V DDR3 1600MHz modules? Only option is to go to HP stores for upgradation?
> ...



Yes there is mSATA port right next to HDD slot. So you can use mSATA as OS drive. However, if you want to use regular SATA SSD, then you have to swap your HDD with the SDD



Subhankar Mondal said:


> What is better and why?
> between HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX and hp envy dv6-7206 tx
> ?



Off course this Envy laptop is better than DV-6. It has full HD, 4th generation Core i7 processor and it has premium look and feel


----------



## parthoc (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Maverick. How about the compatibility of mSATA SSD's? Has anyone installed it yet?

Morevover can anyone help me in finding 8GB DDR3L 1600MHz memory modules? I have checked and found the following modules are compatible.

Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3L (1.35V)CMSX8GX3M2B1600C9, Crucial CT4503448, Crucial CT102464BF160B, Transcend SO-DIMM DDR3LV TS1GSK64W6H and Kingston KVR16LS11/8. 

But the problem is availability in Nagpur. Any online site where the same may be available?


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 27, 2013)

parthoc said:


> Thanks Maverick. How about the compatibility of mSATA SSD's? Has anyone installed it yet?
> 
> Morevover can anyone help me in finding 8GB DDR3L 1600MHz memory modules? I have checked and found the following modules are compatible.
> 
> ...



Corsair Vengeance is a very good option. I haven't tried mSATA, because I will purchase a regular SATA 512GB and replace the HDD with it


----------



## parthoc (Sep 27, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Corsair Vengeance is a very good option. I haven't tried mSATA, because I will purchase a regular SATA 512GB and replace the HDD with it



Is there a difference technically and in pricing between mSATA and regular SATA?
Unable to get Corsair or any of the listed RAM modules, due to unavailability in Nagpur market.

Can anyone suggest any online place for the same?


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 28, 2013)

parthoc said:


> Is there a difference technically and in pricing between mSATA and regular SATA?
> Unable to get Corsair or any of the listed RAM modules, due to unavailability in Nagpur market.
> 
> Can anyone suggest any online place for the same?



If you google, you will get a lot of online sites, even if you get it from ebay.in or flipkart, its all good. The mSata is like mini SATA. There is no additional regular SATA port. So if you use regular SATA, you have to swap it with HDD. However, if you use an mSATA drive, you can use only your SSD and the regular hard drive.


----------



## saurabhd (Sep 29, 2013)

hey maveric....thanks for your contribution....i have been following this thread as i m planning to get one...but after all these issues many of the guys faced about the hp envy 15...i m in dilemma ....hp envy 15-j001tx or lenovo y510p????
...both of them have great specs...hp envy have good looks,which lacks in lenovo...but as many of users have problem with the screen,keyboard,heat issues with the hp envy......i cant decide which one will be better..

 do tell me about which one will be the better choice hp envy15-j001tx or lenovo y510p???


----------



## parthoc (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Saurabhd!! Sorry to cut through. Inputs from Maveric would be great, as he is using it hands-on.

Actually, I too was having the same problem in deciding. Both have 1080p res, same board and nearly same specs. Y510p definately scores on a better dedicated graphics and of course the ultrabay. However, HP j001tx ha s a touch screen but with no optical disk drive. So you have to play your DVDs by using an external usb drive. Look wise, IMO though y510p is a bit boxy, but definately has that RED backlit keyboard aura (Its a different feel). HP j001tx on the other hand is slimmer, more to say nearing macs. Other issues I think, a person who is owning it may be able to supplement.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 30, 2013)

saurabhd said:


> hey maveric....thanks for your contribution....i have been following this thread as i m planning to get one...but after all these issues many of the guys faced about the hp envy 15...i m in dilemma ....hp envy 15-j001tx or lenovo y510p????
> ...both of them have great specs...hp envy have good looks,which lacks in lenovo...but as many of users have problem with the screen,keyboard,heat issues with the hp envy......i cant decide which one will be better..
> 
> do tell me about which one will be the better choice hp envy15-j001tx or lenovo y510p???



Slimmer the laptop is, you will always come across, heat issue, noise, and keyboard flex. That is the reason why business notebooks (Example HP EliteBooks, Dell Studio Station) are thick. For me Envy 15 is fine. Although i would prefer previous year design. If you can wait littlebit, Dell Inspiron 7000 is the best bet for you. I am pleased with its design, and am regreting my purchase. But in August, that was the only option I had. 

I love the design of Mac Book pro, but I hate the design of MacBook Air. Inspiron 7000 and XPS 15 has the identical design as MBP 15


----------



## saurabhd (Sep 30, 2013)

parthoc said:


> Hi Saurabhd!! Sorry to cut through. Inputs from Maveric would be great, as he is using it hands-on.
> 
> Actually, I too was having the same problem in deciding. Both have 1080p res, same board and nearly same specs. Y510p definately scores on a better dedicated graphics and of course the ultrabay. However, HP j001tx ha s a touch screen but with no optical disk drive. So you have to play your DVDs by using an external usb drive. Look wise, IMO though y510p is a bit boxy, but definately has that RED backlit keyboard aura (Its a different feel). HP j001tx on the other hand is slimmer, more to say nearing macs. Other issues I think, a person who is owning it may be able to supplement.



 appreciating your respond...can u just tell one name, hp envy 15 or y510p,...i am damn confused
coz many reviews here say...disappointment about hp envy's full hd screen,keyboard problems n all....envy looks are what attracting me a lot,i can manage without DVD drive...also i do play games but my gaming needs can be fulfilled by envy..but i cant compromise with full hd screen,built quality,keyboard .... i dont want to regret after purchase .y510p doesnt provide me the hp classy looks n touch..also many of friends have y500 and i had pretty good experience with it...as y510p is successor of y500 i have considered it as an alternative to hp envy 15 touchsmart.i cant wait any longer for 4th gen i7 models to come in india..so what i need is a good,reliable laptop....
 that is hp ENVY 15-J001tx OR Lenovo Y510P?


----------



## saurabhd (Sep 30, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Slimmer the laptop is, you will always come across, heat issue, noise, and keyboard flex. That is the reason why business notebooks (Example HP EliteBooks, Dell Studio Station) are thick. For me Envy 15 is fine. Although i would prefer previous year design. If you can wait littlebit, Dell Inspiron 7000 is the best bet for you. I am pleased with its design, and am regreting my purchase. But in August, that was the only option I had.
> 
> I love the design of Mac Book pro, but I hate the design of MacBook Air. Inspiron 7000 and XPS 15 has the identical design as MBP 15



appreciating your respond...can u just tell one name, hp envy 15 or y510p,...i am damn confused
coz many reviews here say...disappointment about hp envy's full hd screen,keyboard problems n all....envy looks are what attracting me a lot,i can manage without DVD drive...also i do play games but my gaming needs can be fulfilled by envy..but i cant compromise with full hd screen,built quality,keyboard .... i dont want to regret after purchase .y510p doesnt provide me the hp classy looks n touch..also many of friends have y500 and i had pretty good experience with it...as y510p is successor of y500 i have considered it as an alternative to hp envy 15 touchsmart.i cant wait any longer for 4th gen i7 models to come in india..so what i need is a good,reliable laptop....
 that is hp ENVY 15-J001tx OR Lenovo Y510P?


----------



## parthoc (Oct 3, 2013)

saurabhd said:


> appreciating your respond...can u just tell one name, hp envy 15 or y510p,...i am damn confused
> coz many reviews here say...disappointment about hp envy's full hd screen,keyboard problems n all....envy looks are what attracting me a lot,i can manage without DVD drive...also i do play games but my gaming needs can be fulfilled by envy..but i cant compromise with full hd screen,built quality,keyboard .... i dont want to regret after purchase .y510p doesnt provide me the hp classy looks n touch..also many of friends have y500 and i had pretty good experience with it...as y510p is successor of y500 i have considered it as an alternative to hp envy 15 touchsmart.i cant wait any longer for 4th gen i7 models to come in india..so what i need is a good,reliable laptop....
> that is hp ENVY 15-J001tx OR Lenovo Y510P?



Got my Envy 15 two days back. Was going through it. Has one 8GB Samsung DDR3RAM, with one empty slot. mSATA slot is present but unoccupied. Awaiting 256GB Plextor mSATA as indicated by Maverick in his earlier threads. Thanks to him and yes no regrets on this system, as user upgradeable options are easily accessible unlike in other new laptops where the system has to be dis-assembled completely to access upgradeable parts.

Yes, its definately a difficult decision choosing between Y510P and Envy 15. My situation was exactly like yours. But I went in for HP Envy 15. Mainly due to all my 2 decade experience with HP. Moreover, we have a dedicated and full fledged HP service centre with very experienced staff at BAlgo in Nagpur. So, my decision was based on after sales service. Did not feel any issue with touch screen nor keyboard. Envy has chicklet keyboard. Yes the touchpad right click is a bit hard, but definately manageable. 
Frankly I am a no-gamer, but heard that Y510P has better graphics capability. So a few pros & cons, but yes again the decision has to all yours.


----------



## tarunek (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Maverck & Parthoc,

I am thinking of getting an mSATA, since if we use regular SATA, the default 1000 GB drive will go waste.
Instead I can use mSATA 64 gb/128gb for boot drive which is likely to enhance bootup speeds and application/games startup times keeping 1000 gb as it is for generic storage. Also, it would come at cheaper price.
Please share your opinion.

Has anyone here tried mSATA for HP ENVY j series laptops?
I need some guidance is obtaining one and installation.
Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## rahuljindal (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello.I bought this laptop long time ago.I wanted to tell you guys.There is nothing wrong with its display because i got to know that all touch screen laptops have grainish feel to it.I even saw a Sony Vaio Fit Touchscreen Full HD model which you have mentioned in your early posts having grainy screen so thats an issue.But the real problem with HP Envy 15 is that it has poor viewing angles and i mean vertical.I am not sure but i think in terms of display Dell Inspiron 15 7000 might be better in viewing angles but mind you it will still have grainy screen but then again it will have ULV Processor.So it really depends on you and what you put first on your priority list


----------

